# Titan: Was haltet ihr davon?



## Bike Lane (20. August 2007)

Hi,

bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein paar Titanteile an mein Bike ranschrauben soll. Der Driver ist schon aus Titan, aber der muss ja keine wirklichen Belastungen aushalten. Wie stabil sind Titanachsen bei Naben und Kurbeln. Ich fahr hauptsächlich Dirt, da Street meine Knochen nicht mehr aushalten. Ab und zu wird aber die vernuft beiseite geschoben und es geht dann doch in die Stadt wo die Belastungen um ein vielfaches höher sind als beim Dirten. Glaubt ihr das wäre eine gute Idee? Denn je weniger Gewicht man beim Dirten mit sich rumschleppt umso besser finde ich. Danke für eure Meinung!

ciao, Marius!


----------



## MasterOfBMX (20. August 2007)

es wird wohl halten. ist halt teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (20. August 2007)

So ist es. Wenn du gÃ¼nstig an Achsen kommst, dann geht das sicher in Ordnung, aber fÃ¼r 300g wÃ¼rd ich nicht die gleiche Summe in â¬ ausgeben wollen.


----------



## ZoMa (21. August 2007)

Das dürfte auf Dirt locker halten, Ti-Achse bei Kurbel (4-Kant) hält auf jeden fall.


----------



## BenjaminB (21. August 2007)

der driver mus keine belastungen aushalten? wär mir neu...


----------



## Benh00re (21. August 2007)

titan titan titan ... blablablabla ... man kann auch anders gewicht sparen

hohlschrauben,aluminium(leicher als titan...hoffe das is dir bekannt) ... blablabla ... wenn du schon beim maximum an gewichtsersparnis bischt dann kannst ja anfangen mit kurbelachse,nabenachsen .... 
es gibt aber auch light schläuche, KHE reifen ... lenker mit löchern und all den shit ... jedenfalls kann man sagen titan ist das stabilste ... bloß es wird nach ein paar jahren spröde und bricht dann gerne mal ...


----------



## Carl Johnson (21. August 2007)

jo und wie oben schon erwähnt sehr teuer ^^ ... zu teuer xD


----------



## ChristophK (21. August 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> jedenfalls kann man sagen titan ist das stabilste ...



wtf?
titan liegt in sachen festigkeit irgendwo zwischen alu und stahl.
bestimmte crmo legierungen, durch welche etwas material eingespart werden kann, machen für mich eindeutig mehr sinn.

wenn du aber nen sehr sauberen fahrstil hast und evtl dein material eh alle 1-1,5 jahre wechselst, dann nur zu...


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (21. August 2007)

mir ist titan kettenblatt gebrochen


----------



## AerO (21. August 2007)

meins is auch im arsch, und?

driver hat nen jahr gehalten, dann hab ich ihn verkauft. fährt wohl immernoch.
titan kettenblatt ist mir bei ner aktion kaputtgegangen, bei dem jedes moderne alu blatt wohl in 5 teile zerbrochen wäre. das hingegen ist (nur..) vebogen und ich bin es noch n halbes jahr weitergefahren. hab jetzt noch anner kb-schraubenaufnahme 2 risse entdeckt und werd mich nun von trennen, leider. kurbelachse hält seit 1 1/2 jahren problemfrei. 
vorbauschrauben haben das gewicht meines redneck xlt um ca 60gr gedrückt. ist den preis eigentlich nicht wert, aber bin damals günstig rangekommen und sie sehen schick aus. 
es bringt nichts sich titanteile ans rad zu schrauben, wenn man dann doch sehr speckige teile fährt.


----------



## alöx (21. August 2007)

Gib uns lieber eine Teileliste und dann wirds sicher günstiger und sinnvoller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (22. August 2007)

ChristophK schrieb:


> titan liegt in sachen festigkeit irgendwo zwischen alu und stahl.



omg , lieber nix sagen wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## -cedric- (24. August 2007)

khe twiggy schläuche oder danscomp ultralight und khe reifen falls man die noch nicht hat... billigste art viel gewicht zu sparen... dazu merkt man bei den rädern das gewicht sehr stark


----------



## Benh00re (24. August 2007)

ja rotationsgewicht halt
mitm gewichtsparen sollte man echt bei den laufrädern anfangen ... und dann von unten nach oben weitersparen xD


----------



## RISE (24. August 2007)

-cedric- schrieb:


> khe twiggy schläuche oder danscomp ultralight und khe reifen falls man die noch nicht hat... billigste art viel gewicht zu sparen... dazu merkt man bei den rädern das gewicht sehr stark



Richtig gedacht. Ist halt eine Frage, inwiefern man zugunsten des Gewichts auf Pannenschutz verzichten will.
Ansonsten hilft eine Teileliste sicher sehr gut, ich an meiner Stelle könnt z.B. alleine 500g durch ne andere Gabel sparen.


----------



## Slaggy (24. August 2007)

gewicht ist nicht alles... 
denke man sollte da immer nen mittelweg finden... 
nervig sind wirklich solche dinge, wie eine sauschwere gabel. ich finde, da macht das fahren weniger spaß.
hatte zb erst ne felt (XD) und jetzt ne sputnic light irgendwas^^... viel besser.das waren aber auch keine paar gramm unterschied, ging schon in richtung ein kg.
naja und nach viel blabla... titan... da oben die aussage mit alu und stahl <hust>
da kann man sich ja was drunter vorstellen XD. 
denke titan achsen sind ne nette sache, mir sind sie einfach zu teuer, komme auch so klar


----------



## Tom$ (24. August 2007)

Für Dirt und Street kann ich dir die Eastern Titan kurbeln empfelen,mein Freund Fährt dies schon seit 2jh.,bei einer eher unsauberen Technik!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (24. August 2007)

ich glaub da muss man jetzt nix zu sagen.

doch, allein das eastern keine garantie auf die kurbel gibt, sollte schon ausreichen um sie nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## derdani (24. August 2007)

kostet ja nix


----------



## ChristophK (24. August 2007)

billi schrieb:


> omg , lieber nix sagen wenn man keine ahnung hat



????

also gut ich sehe ich habe mich doch etwas inkorrekt ausgedrückt.
der e-modul von titan (so um die 120 N/mm²) liegt irgendwo zwischen dem von stahl (ca. 200 N/mm²) und alu (ca.60 N/mm²). das war es was ich sagen wollte.

bestimmte titanlegierungen sind tatsächlich hochfest. einige liegen sogar knapp über den im rahmenbau etc. verwendeten stählen. daraus darf man aber nicht folgern, daß titan zäh ist im sinne von günstigem bruchverhalten bzw. günstigem Verhalten bei dynamischen Belastungen, wie sie nun einmal beim bmx auftreten.
geht man von den ganzen wunderbeschreibungen mancher titanhersteller/anbieter aus, so ist es sicherlich möglich bauteile zu produzieren, welche bei immer noch geringerem gewicht als stahlbauteile die gleiche stabilität besitzen, indem man den geringeren e-modul durch eine entsprechende konstruktion (sprich größere dimensionierung der bauteile) ausgleicht. dies ist jedoch bei genormten bauteilen, wie lenker, achsen etc. nicht möglich.

sollte ich in meinen gedankengängen irgendetwas unterschlagen/ausgelassen haben, was titan doch noch zum wunderwerkstoff mit höherer stabilität bei geringerem gewicht macht, so kannst du mich gerne darüber aufklären. das thema ist bei mir schon ein weilchen her und so kann auch einiges in vergessenheit geraten.

ein kommentar, wie deiner wirken von aussen betrachtet nicht wesentlich kompetenter...


----------



## alöx (24. August 2007)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Für Dirt und Street kann ich dir die Eastern Titan kurbeln empfelen,mein Freund Fährt dies schon seit 2jh.,bei einer eher unsauberen Technik!



Der ist gut.


----------



## ZoMa (24. August 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> der driver mus keine belastungen aushalten? wär mir neu...



Bei Dirt auf jeden Fall weniger als bei Breakless-Street.


----------



## alöx (25. August 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> *Break*less-Street.



Jeah Pausenloses Street.


----------



## billi (25. August 2007)

@ChristophK ok dann klähr ich dich mal auf  

also der e-modul von alu ist 70GPa , der von tital 120GPa und der von stahl 210GPa (nicht N/mm² das sind nämlich MPa)

der emodul setzt allerdings nur die spannung und die dehnung  ins verhältnis , sagt also nichts darüber aus wie viel eine legrieung aushält , sondern nur wie "steif" das bauteil ist , deswegen fahren sich die mtb rahmen alle so wablich

für die belastbarkeit von legierungen sollte man eher die streckgrenze vergleichen 


7075 T6 Alu Re=485MPa
6061 T6 Alu Re=240MPa
25CrMo4(4130) Stahl Re=600MPa
TiAl6V4(z.b. eastern lenker) Re=870MPa

TiAl6V6Sn2 Re=1000MPa

gibt natürlich auch härtere stähle S1100Ql z.b. hat Re=1100MPa
oder irgendwelche tollen stähle von verschiedenen herstellern , z.b. der XAR 600 von thyssen krupp Re=1700MPa

streckgrenze allein ist natürlich nicht der einzige auswahlpunkt für eine legierung , da gibts ja noch schweissbarkeit , bruchdehnung , kerbempfindlichkeit  , witterungsbeständigkeit , preis

so das reicht jetzt , bin auch nicht unbedingt der werkstoffkundegott


----------



## Yossarian (25. August 2007)

Titan ist ein hervorragendes Material, fest, leicht, zäh und korrosionsbeständig.
Edelstahl hat keine Dauerfestigkeit und ist schwer und bedeutend weicher wie Titan (außer vielleicht einige martensitische Edelstähle).
Alu hat ebenfalls keine Dauerfestigkeit und ist butterweich.

Titan ist zudem kein seltenes Element, es gibt massenweise davon. Teuer ist es nur deshalb, weil es überall als Sonderwerkstoff gilt und praktisch nirgends in einer Massenanwendung eingesetzt wird.

Titan ist speziell fürs Fahrrad der mit Abstand beste metallische Werkstoff.


----------



## billi (25. August 2007)

titan is teuer weil die gewinnung ******** teuer is , is wie bei alu


----------



## Carl Johnson (25. August 2007)

billi schrieb:


> so das reicht jetzt , bin auch nicht unbedingt der werkstoffkundegott




lol ... nein, natürlich nicht - hast du das dann alles irgendwo abgeschrieben? oder woher weißt du das wenn du "nicht der werkstoffkunde(gott)"bist??

zuviel bescheidenheit stinkt.


cyaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (25. August 2007)

hatte 2 semester werkstoffkunde , deshalb weiss ich auch das ich nicht so viel weiss


----------



## Yossarian (25. August 2007)

billi schrieb:


> titan is teuer weil die gewinnung ******** teuer is , is wie bei alu



Korrekt. Aber eben nicht teurer als die Aluherstellung. Deshalb dürfte es eigentlich auch nicht mehr kosten wie Alu.


----------



## kette links (25. August 2007)

soweit ich weiß ist die Gewinnung von Titan nur im Vakuum oder Schutzgasatmosphäre möglich.
Zudem ist die Wärmebehandlung von Titan auch nur im Vakuum möglich, ist zumindest da wo ich arbeite der Fall
und egal wo Vakuum oder Schutzgas draufsteht da wird es immer Teuer.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## Benh00re (25. August 2007)

titan rahmen alta


----------

